# How to handle the "interrogation" rides?



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I've had two riders who immediately upon getting into the car started asking questions and it continued for the whole ride. They were long rides to the airport so it was more of an issue than it would have been on a short ride. The conversation was not a back and forth. They didn't ask questions of me and then talk about themselves. Every single thing they said was a question which demanded an answer. One rider who did this with a guy who was clearly messing with me but I wouldn't give him the satisfaction of getting upset. The second was a woman who I think was just being herself. With her I did say I needed to concentrate a few times as I was navigating interchanges between highways as a way to say I couldn't talk right then but as soon as we came down the on ramp onto the next highway she would immediately ask if she could begin asking questions again.

I always try to be professional for my own satisfaction, and I also don't want to tell off a rider and have them call the company and complain. I think it's better to keep it light and be polite and just get through the ride and get onto the next ride.

However it really annoys me that some riders apparently think that in addition to a discount taxi ride in my really nice vehicle that they're into also entitled to my life story.

And what's funny is that in return for my remaining polite and answering all their questions I received no tip.

I realize that if I confront them about overstepping the bounds of politeness or etiquette it's certainly going to result in a poor rating (and no tip) but if it's done in a respectful way I don't think I would have a problem with the company given that I can provide my dash cam audio and video.

One time with a different rider that asked me what I did before driving for Lyft and Uber I said something generic like "a bunch of things" or "not much really" (I forget which) and the rider repeated it back to me as a way to express their disapproval of my answer and then asked again. I just gave the same answer and that ended it. I'm sure they were offended but so was I.

One of the things I would like to say to riders like this is that the fare for the ride buys them the ride and not the right to interrogate me. But I know that's not the right thing to say.

Another thing I thought of doing was to turn and look back at the rider and say "excuse me?" but that doesn't seem right either.

How about this?: I like to converse with my riders but this feels like an interrogation".


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Not much you can if you’re worried about offending them and having an uncomfortable ride. 

Just have a made up life story ready to go and have fun with that.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

“How about yourself” can work wonders in shifting a convo.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

My typical answer whenever I get the "how long you've been driving for U/L?" or "Do you do this full time?", or anything similar, is to answer with the truth, I've been driving for XX time, only do this part time, while I'm in between gigs as a porn actor/actress, perhaps you have seen me on the Captain stabbing series. Keeps then quiet.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I think my life is fascinating to others, and I love to tell them all about it. There is nothing I like better than a rider who wants to hear my life story. Seriously.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Gilby said:


> I think my life is fascinating to others, and I love to tell them all about it. There is nothing I like better than a rider who wants to hear my life story. Seriously.


Well hurry up and write an article of this life of yours and how you ended up here.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't mind talking about myself. If somebody seems interested I'll tell them anything they want to know.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Well hurry up and write an article of this life of yours and how you ended up here.


I have already written quite a bit about it. Mostly about flying combat missions in Vietnam and retiring from a career in radio/TV to work as a flight instructor. I have a lot of notes about driving rideshare but haven't written that chapter yet.

BTW, flying in Vietnam was a bit worse than driving for Uber. A bit.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Gilby said:


> I have already written quite a bit about it. Mostly about flying combat missions in Vietnam and retiring from a career in radio/TV to work as a flight instructor. I have a lot of notes about driving rideshare but haven't written that chapter yet.
> 
> BTW, flying in Vietnam was a bit worse than driving for Uber. A bit.


Please... You don't drive in California


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You don't drive in California


No. And I don't plan to.

But we expect 6 to 9 inches of snow on Wednesday, so I will probably have a good day driving rideshare.

With nobody shooting at me. <g>


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-do-you-handle-pax-that-ask-too-many-questions.300916/


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've had two riders who immediately upon getting into the car started asking questions and it continued for the whole ride. They were long rides to the airport so it was more of an issue than it would have been on a short ride. The conversation was not a back and forth. They didn't ask questions of me and then talk about themselves. Every single thing they said was a question which demanded an answer. One rider who did this with a guy who was clearly messing with me but I wouldn't give him the satisfaction of getting upset. The second was a woman who I think was just being herself. With her I did say I needed to concentrate a few times as I was navigating interchanges between highways as a way to say I couldn't talk right then but as soon as we came down the on ramp onto the next highway she would immediately ask if she could begin asking questions again.
> 
> I always try to be professional for my own satisfaction, and I also don't want to tell off a rider and have them call the company and complain. I think it's better to keep it light and be polite and just get through the ride and get onto the next ride.
> 
> ...


Can't you have a conversation? I mean, your use of "interrogation" is extremely hyperbolic and an obvious sign that you're an awkward guy to talk to.

I'm afraid that's the gig dude. You're driving social animals, alone, for a long time, to a destination that likely has their minds oriented towards the future, opportunities, and other further social interaction. They are what we call intellectually and emotionally primed for conversation. If you're socially awkward, you're going to struggle with these.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> "How about yourself" can work wonders in shifting a convo.


I like that


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've had two riders who immediately upon getting into the car started asking questions and it continued for the whole ride. They were long rides to the airport so it was more of an issue than it would have been on a short ride. The conversation was not a back and forth. They didn't ask questions of me and then talk about themselves. Every single thing they said was a question which demanded an answer. One rider who did this with a guy who was clearly messing with me but I wouldn't give him the satisfaction of getting upset. The second was a woman who I think was just being herself. With her I did say I needed to concentrate a few times as I was navigating interchanges between highways as a way to say I couldn't talk right then but as soon as we came down the on ramp onto the next highway she would immediately ask if she could begin asking questions again.
> 
> I always try to be professional for my own satisfaction, and I also don't want to tell off a rider and have them call the company and complain. I think it's better to keep it light and be polite and just get through the ride and get onto the next ride.
> 
> ...


I've had a few pax like this and all I tell them is that I only do this part time, my full time job is for a mortuary, they don't ask questions after that.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Can't you have a conversation? I mean, your use of "interrogation" is extremely hyperbolic and an obvious sign that you're an awkward guy to talk to.
> 
> I'm afraid that's the gig dude. You're driving social animals, alone, for a long time, to a destination that likely has their minds oriented towards the future, opportunities, and other further social interaction. They are what we call intellectually and emotionally primed for conversation. If you're socially awkward, you're going to struggle with these.


Wow! You've pigeon holed me! Did I mention I've never had a date or kissed a woman? I'm so introverted I don't even use the internet. The mere thought of an online forum makes me wet myself.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

"Me English not good"

Works every time.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I've had a few pax like this and all I tell them is that I only do this part time, my full time job is for a mortuary, they don't ask questions after that.


I'm going to use that! I knew posting my question to this forum would yield great solutions. Thanks everyone who posted helpful suggestions!


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Wow! You've pigeon holed me! Did I mention I've never had a date or kissed a woman? I'm so introverted I don't even use the internet. The mere thought of an online forum makes me wet myself.


That did make me chuckle.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Pick a character and play it.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I answer their 1st question and then shoot the same question back at them. If they ask what I do outside of Uber for my regular job I'll answer it and then ask what they do for a living. This is how I turn the interrogation into a conversation. If they give me short vague answers guess what?? I give them short and vague answers as well. 

If they continue to pound me with Uber related questions I ask them do they plan on signing up to drive for them or something? If they don't get the point I start ignoring them. You can't please everybody. I'll 1 star them after the ride and I'll take whatever rating they wish to put down. 

If they act like I'm some kind of Tour Guide expert of the city I quickly cut them off and tell them I am not. I don't know everything. I am a part time Uber driver. I am not a Tour Guide, Uber Spokesman, or know it all.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> I answer their 1st question and then shoot the same question back at them. If they ask what I do outside of Uber for my regular job I'll answer it and then ask what they do for a living. This is how I turn the interrogation into a conversation. If they give me short vague answers guess what?? I give them short and vague answers as well.
> 
> If they continue to pound me with Uber related questions I ask them do they plan on signing up to drive for them or something? If they don't get the point I start ignoring them. You can't please everybody. I'll 1 star them after the ride and I'll take whatever rating they wish to put down.
> 
> If they act like I'm some kind of Tour Guide expert of the city I quickly cut them off and tell them I am not. I don't know everything. I am a part time Uber driver. I am not a Tour Guide, Uber Spokesman, or know it all.


Gold! Pure gold! Thank you and thank you everyone who posted productive replies! [looking at you *Rushmanyyz*]


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

911 Guy said:


> Pick a character and play it.


I like imitating Al Pacino, in the Devils Advocate.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

This has got to stop! Pax continue the unwelcome micro aggression and we are helpless. And before you say just man up or deal with life you socially awkward doof.... that is just not relevant to the new millennial reality


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I like imitating Al Pacino, in the Devils Advocate.


 It seems like my riders respond better to Pesci.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

911 Guy said:


> It seems like my riders respond better to Pesci.


I like Pesci, but Pacino was great as the Devil


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I like Pesci, but Pacino was great as the Devil


That movie was beneath him. And Keanu. Not sure who to blame, but it could have been a hell of a lot better with the same cast.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm willing to talk to paxes who make it clear that they want to talk, but I prefer it when they just sit in the back and play with their phones. Fortunately for me, that's what most of them do. I don't really have any more interest in them than they do in me, so it works out well. 

However, some people just feel compelled to make conversation for the sake of it, and they'll ask the same boring questions over and over. After you've had the same boring question for the 20th time, you can come up with a good, formulaic bu!!sh!t answer. I find that over the top sarcasm actually goes over better than the truth. "Did you grow up here?" "No, actually I've only been here for a few days; I teleported in from Neptune last weekend and Uber signed me up right away -- they gave me a cardboard box to live in down by the river, too. I've got nothing to good things to say about them . . ." 

If you say it the right way, this kind of thing gets a good laugh, and they actually like it better than a direct answer, which just goes to show that they actually didn't care about the real answer to the question in the first place -- they're just uncomfortable with silence and feel compelled to talk.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Well hurry up and write an article of this life of yours and how you ended up here.


Sh%%%%ting my pants ??



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I'm willing to talk to paxes who make it clear that they want to talk, but I prefer it when they just sit in the back and play with their phones. Fortunately for me, that's what most of them do. I don't really have any more interest in them than they do in me, so it works out well.
> 
> However, some people just feel compelled to make conversation for the sake of it, and they'll ask the same boring questions over and over. After you've had the same boring question for the 20th time, you can come up with a good, formulaic bu!!sh!t answer. I find that over the top sarcasm actually goes over better than the truth. "Did you grow up here?" "No, actually I've only been here for a few days; I teleported in from Neptune last weekend and Uber signed me up right away -- they gave me a cardboard box to live in down by the river, too. I've got nothing to good things to say about them . . ."
> 
> If you say it the right way, this kind of thing gets a good laugh, and they actually like it better than a direct answer, which just goes to show that they actually didn't care about the real answer to the question in the first place -- they're just uncomfortable with silence and feel compelled to talk.


Teleported in from Neptune... omFGGG ?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

My new answer which pax's love

I drive for few days , then take few days off to spend the earned $$$
Then I come back to drive 
Pax like that answer


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

I also hate those rides, as the amount of awkward moments between the questions and silences bothers me. And I also feel the same way, trying your best to suit the conversation to avoid a rating/no tip/issue with fuber Asia. Exactly what another user here suggested, aim the convo at them, and if that doesn’t work, I also slowly put the radio up a bit and act like I’m “throughly busy pushing buttons”.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Put me down as one of the drivers who are perfectly comfortable talking about themselves. I think I'm fascinating, and if they want to keep asking, I'll keep answering.

If I need to concentrate on the road, I'm not afraid to say so at the time.

You got questions? I got answers.

If you ask something I think I shouldn't answer, I'll just get vague. I used to have a girlfriend who was a for-real spook for the US government. It's easy to dodge questions that you don't want to answer or don't think you should.

Who do you work for? "People."

No, really... "The Defense Department."

Where was your last trip? "Overseas."


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> If you're socially awkward, you're going to struggle with these.


That doesn't follow - I am quite anti-social - there are a few people I like, but most I do not. Yet I'm not bothered at all by the inquisitors on UberLyft. If I feel like it I can make the conversation wonderfully awkward and cringeworthy. That shuts pax down very quickly. Or, if I'm feeling creative, I'll see what I can make up and have it believed. It passes the time in an otherwise boring job.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I love telling my story when asked, actually. But I would prefer keeping focused on the road and only speak when spoken to after the usual small talk. I have trivia on a tablet in the back so that helps (Play Octopus, look it up).

Apart from that, it's all right there in my profile. Open book, if they want to ask about something specific then that typically keeps the conversation limited.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

It really easy OP. You just pretend english is ur 2nd language and it really bad. It is against Uber community guidelines to be asking personnel questions off the rider or driver. You are under no obligation to share anything personnel and have the courage to stand up for yourself or just be walked over.

Riders ask those questions because they want to be entertained and some more than others and get a kick out of it if they can upset their driver in which case I just pull over and they can walk the rest of the way :redface: Not going to get bullied/harassed in my own car and all for the want of $5. Generally what you put up with for the first few months since you got no ratings and can fall below deactivation levels quickly. Once you got a bit of room and it sitting between 4.8-4.9 you can show them the door more readily.


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

When they ask what I did before Uber I say.....I was in prison for 10 years. I guess it didn't show up on my background check so here I am.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Maybe I am. And since I don't care, I don't see that it matters. It certainly causes me no issues.
> 
> You, on the other hand, are a troll who likes to pick holes in people. A points scorer. Needy. Puts others down because he needs to compensate for his own pathetic life. Anyway, you do you and I'll do me.


Sad to say there are quite a few of those people on UP.net. If you click on their photo and press 'ignore' it does wonders. They physically don't exist on the website when you click, apart from already treating them like they don't exist and ignoring the things they say to score 'like' points in a negative way. I promise you there are people here ready to laugh and help or at least, positively respond!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Find a fake family picture of kids on facebook, and pin that to your dashboard. Talk about how you love them so much, and you rather work than get public assistance to raise them. Tell your pax the pay is very low, and you have to work ungodly hours to support them, then your tips will increase.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

@dctcmn


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Telling pax that question everything about your life, you’re on work release program, if they ask what you did, just say that you killed someone in a bar fight.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Here's what you all have to remember: People LOVE talking about themselves. It's their favorite subject! Yes, they might pretend to be interested in you for a moment, but what they really appreciate is the chance to tell you _their_ story. And oh yeah, everybody has a story. (Don't you?) I like telling mine, but mine is boring to me and really, I'm more interested in hearing about the pax. Sometimes it takes a little effort to draw it out of them, but everybody I've ever carried (both in my taxi and now as an ant) just likes to be listened to. It's a basic human need.

So when people get all inquisitive, I give them the short-version of my life: Semi-retired out of my industry*...still work a summer gig in a distant state...do Uber because nobody here wants to hire a 60-ish guy who says he has to leave in May. That usually satisfies them. Then I turn it around and ask them pointed questions about their life. Look, we get people for...what...fifteen minutes or so? I try to learn a little about each passenger in that short time. Honestly, it makes this one of the most fun jobs I've had in my life.

_I've been a professional helicopter pilot for nearly 35 years. People often assume that it's a "fun" or glamorous or exciting job. But I gotta tell you, while it can be a very interesting job, we pilots work very, VERY hard to keep it boring, predictable, and with no surprises. It's how you stay alive. Guys who are in it for the adrenaline rush weed themselves out permanently sooner or later. If I tell people that I'm a helicopter pilot, then I get a million questions - ones I've heard and answered many, many times. And while I don't mind telling *my_ story, it's really not all that interesting to me anymore. So I just say, "my industry" and leave it at that. Most people don't push it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'm not bothered at all by the inquisitors.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've had two riders who immediately upon getting into the car started asking questions and it continued for the whole ride. They were long rides to the airport so it was more of an issue than it would have been on a short ride. The conversation was not a back and forth. They didn't ask questions of me and then talk about themselves. Every single thing they said was a question which demanded an answer. One rider who did this with a guy who was clearly messing with me but I wouldn't give him the satisfaction of getting upset. The second was a woman who I think was just being herself. With her I did say I needed to concentrate a few times as I was navigating interchanges between highways as a way to say I couldn't talk right then but as soon as we came down the on ramp onto the next highway she would immediately ask if she could begin asking questions again.
> 
> I always try to be professional for my own satisfaction, and I also don't want to tell off a rider and have them call the company and complain. I think it's better to keep it light and be polite and just get through the ride and get onto the next ride.
> 
> ...


"No ingrish, solly".



Cdub2k said:


> I am not a ... know it all.


Touché.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

BuckleUp said:


> "No ingrish, solly".


Yeah .....but what do you do when they start talking shit about you because they think you can't understand? Do you all of a sudden come out of character? :roflmao:


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah .....but what do you do when they start talking shit about you because they think you can't understand? Do you all of a sudden come out of character? :roflmao:


I always stay in character, escapee from mental institution.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah .....but what do you do when they start talking shit about you because they think you can't understand? Do you all of a sudden come out of character? :roflmao:


Start muttering to yourself in Russian, progressively getting louder.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Telling pax that question everything about your life, you're on work release program, if they ask what you did, just say that you killed someone in a bar fight.


Wasn't the object not to get 1 starred?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Wasn't the object not to get 1 starred?


Like I really care, I work for cash not stars.
As a number of moderators here will attest too. I don't care.


----------



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

I am always polite to my drivers.

Rideshare definatly isnt for the socially awkward.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Interrogations were always fine in the cab business, that's why lying is for. People expected a moody, possibly-violent character like DeNiro in Taxi Driver. Of course cab drivers worked for tips, and if you entertained your pax, they knew they were expected to show their gratitude at the end of the ride.

WIth Uber, that part's different of course. I'd recommend that you change the conversation to a hard sell to get people to sign up themselves and earn bonuses. "A smart guy like you shouldn't be riding Uber, you should be DRIVING Uber and earning the long green."


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Just mention Am Way and go into a sales pitch, silence will follow.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Just mention Am Way and go into a sales pitch, silence will follow.


Why not just be a human being? Holy hell, if you're an awkward, cringey loser, get a desk job sorting papers. Why the hell does anyone want you in a social environment?

You'll weed yourself out sooner or later...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Why not just be a human being? Holy hell, if you're an awkward, cringey loser, get a desk job sorting papers. Why the hell does anyone want you in a social environment?
> 
> You'll weed yourself out sooner or later...


I don't kiss butt, I provide a service to take people from point A to point B.
BTW, I've been driving for Uber for 4 years, how long have you been driving.


----------



## AlasKador (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm one of those who LIKE to talk.
If the pax wants to chat, I'm game.
However, they are the one who might not be able to butt in.
I usually will use ten words in describing something where one or two words would have done it.
Sometimes my buddies tell me that it takes me so freakin long to get to my point.
There are times that I will suddenly switch gear and talk about something irrelevant from the point im trying to make.
By the time the pax get the answer to their initial question, ride is over baby !!!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

AlasKador said:


> There are times that I will suddenly switch gear and talk about something irrelevant from the point im trying to make.


One of my girlfriends used to be like that. I am a little bit, and it can drive my Significant Other a bit crazy.

Debbie would do what I call auto-stimulate. She'd be talking about something, and then it would remind her of something else, and then something else, and then something else... But she was a fascinating person, and 20 minutes later, I'd realize that I hadn't actually said anything for a while.

Unfortunately it's in the past, because she passed away too soon. I still miss her and think of her fondly, and it's been more than 20 years since she left us.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> You'll weed yourself out sooner or later...


lolololololol

"weed yourself out"? Less than 4% of drivers stick with Uber and/or Lyft for over a year. It's not like Uber and Lyft are gardens where beautiful plants grow. It's an empty lot full of trash, broken glass & used needles. The weeds are the only thing that are able to survive here.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> One time with a different rider that asked me what I did before driving for Lyft and Uber I said something generic like "a bunch of things" or "not much really" (I forget which) and the rider repeated it back to me as a way to express their disapproval of my answer and then asked again. I just gave the same answer and that ended it. I'm sure they were offended but so was I.


Tell them that prior to doing Uber you served a long prison sentence for which you were paroled on good behaviour. That usually serves as a good conversation stopper.


----------



## Just A Mister (Feb 16, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> "How about yourself" can work wonders in shifting a convo.


And if that doesn't work, I tell them that I need to concentrate now, so enjoy the rest of their ride.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Tell them that prior to doing Uber you served a long prison sentence for which you were paroled on good behaviour. That usually serves as a good conversation stopper.


You could tell them that you were a cab driver before you got sent upstate, and you served time for aggravated assault against a patron who didn't tip sufficiently.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Cases like the OP's are why I presume multiple people tell me per night, "You're the best Uber/Lyft driver I've/We've ever had." and why half of my rides or more (usually) are tipped.

I have the same 2 or 3 anecdotes I relate to everyone, and if there is a good vibe, I slip in a few solid jokes along the way. By now, if you don't have some easy stories to fall back on, you are doing this all wrong.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> lolololololol
> 
> "weed yourself out"? Less than 4% of drivers stick with Uber and/or Lyft for over a year. It's not like Uber and Lyft are gardens where beautiful plants grow. It's an empty lot full of trash, broken glass & used needles. The weeds are the only thing that are able to survive here.


That actually just proved my point really.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I like when people ask me why I drive for Uber/Lfyt, it opens up the opportunity to tell them about how my home was badly damaged from Hurricane Irma and Insurance only covered a small portion so I do Uber/Lyft to help pay for the repairs. I find the ones that here my hurricane story tend to tip more.

If they start asking things that I am not comfortable answering I say something to the effect that I don't discuss my personal life. Never had an issue.

I also answer questions with questions to help reduce questions. But hey I don't mind chatting with people if that is what they want to do.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> That actually just proved my point really.


Not really.



Rushmanyyz said:


> Why not just be a human being? Holy hell, if you're an awkward, cringey loser, get a desk job sorting papers. Why the hell does anyone want you in a social environment?
> 
> You'll weed yourself out sooner or later...


The flowers leave, the weeds stay. The "awkward, cringey loser" is the one who will still be doing this year after year. Lyft and Uber are not some statuses to be attained, rather they are the one of the few employers who won't say no to a warm body.

If you have good social skills, you should be able to do better than Uber.

Does anyone _want_ awkward, cringey losers in a social environment? Maybe not. But 60 cents per mile and 20 cents per minute is more about begging than choosing.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Not really.
> 
> The flowers leave, the weeds stay. The "awkward, cringey loser" is the one who will still be doing this year after year. Lyft and Uber are not some statuses to be attained, rather they are the one of the few employers who won't say no to a warm body.
> 
> ...


What a weird response. You cherry picked what I said to create a line of conversation that was in no way germane to anything I said.

Whether you like Uber or not, it's not particularly relevant to whether acting awkwardly towards riders is worthy of a 1 star or a tip (or not).

Too much to ask to stick to.the topic and not straw man me? Can't say I'm surprised to be honest.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> What a weird response. You cherry picked what I said to create a line of conversation that was in no way germane to anything I said.
> 
> Whether you like Uber or not, it's not particularly relevant to whether acting awkwardly towards riders is worthy of a 1 star or a tip (or not).
> 
> Too much to ask to stick to.the topic and not straw man me? Can't say I'm surprised to be honest.


You're saying that "awkward, cringey losers" should leave Uber and go get a desk job sorting papers. That they're not good enough for Uber because it's a "social environment".

Your idea that anyone is not good enough for Uber is, on its face, laughable. So mine is not a weird response and it strikes to the heart of what you're saying. You know this, which is why you're deflecting.

A safe, clean, comfortable ride from point A to point B is worthy of 5 stars and a tip. Pax who want to chat are looking for free entertainment. I already provide that with the radio. If pax want me to tell them stories, they can pay me cash upfront for that extra service. If they're too cheap to do that, then they can sit their butt in the back seat and keep their mouth shut.

I already work for cheap. I already give too much away for free. Any extra service needs to be paid for.


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've had two riders who immediately upon getting into the car started asking questions and it continued for the whole ride. They were long rides to the airport so it was more of an issue than it would have been on a short ride. The conversation was not a back and forth. They didn't ask questions of me and then talk about themselves. Every single thing they said was a question which demanded an answer. One rider who did this with a guy who was clearly messing with me but I wouldn't give him the satisfaction of getting upset. The second was a woman who I think was just being herself. With her I did say I needed to concentrate a few times as I was navigating interchanges between highways as a way to say I couldn't talk right then but as soon as we came down the on ramp onto the next highway she would immediately ask if she could begin asking questions again.
> 
> I always try to be professional for my own satisfaction, and I also don't want to tell off a rider and have them call the company and complain. I think it's better to keep it light and be polite and just get through the ride and get onto the next ride.
> 
> ...


I usually tell them I'm a mute, that usually works


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

dctcmn said:


> Your idea that anyone is not good enough for Uber is, on its face, laughable. So mine is not a weird response and it strikes to the heart of what you're saying. You know this, which is why you're deflecting.
> 
> A safe, clean, comfortable ride from point A to point B is worthy of 5 stars and a tip. Pax who want to chat are looking for free entertainment. I already provide that with the radio. If pax want me to tell them stories, they can pay me cash upfront for that extra service. If they're too cheap to do that, then they can sit their butt in the back seat and keep their mouth shut.
> 
> I already work for cheap. I already give too much away for free. Any extra service needs to be paid for.


Wow. Dude, all Rushmanyzz was doing was suggesting that you find a job in a field that was more suitable to your admittedly weak people skills. Not all of us do Uber because we have to; many of us do it because we like it. Not all of us are trapped, as you must be. Your opinion of the Uber driver world is very...well...wrong. It's definitely not the cesspool you imagine it to be.

And look, people who want to chat aren't just looking for free entertainment - all they're doing is being _human_. Most humans interact with and enjoy each other's company. This might be a foreign concept to you. But humans enjoy shared experiences...like even a simple car ride. That you don't understand these things really does point out that you have some basic human shortcomings. You seem to be resentful about "giving," even to the point of wanting to be paid to just chat with people. Very strange. Dude, you should definitely find another, more suitable field. I believe you will be eternally unhappy if you continue in ride-share.

Bob's $0.02.


----------



## It'sMo (Aug 29, 2017)

I don't mind folk who want to chat. It can make for a fun drive and even create a connection. 

I dislike the question about "what do you do besides driving", however, because it is none of the pax's business and an intrusive question. I usually just say "oh, various things." Usually good enough to shut down that line of questioning.

Also I agree that it is easy to sidetrack the conversation to the pax by asking just one question about them. Like lighting a candle that will burn all night.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

I don't think "What do you do besides driving?" is an intrusive question. You could basically say anything and that would be a conversation stopper or starter, depending on how you frame it.

"Watch movies."
"Write creatively"
"my 9-5 job doing *__*"
"sleep."

etc.

Intrusive would be asking, "How much do you make per hour doing this versus your "real" job" or "What are your kids names and where do they go to school?"


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

The food I delivery doesn't' talk.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Aw Jeez said:


> Not all of us do Uber because we have to; many of us do it because we like it.


Yep.


----------



## Just A Mister (Feb 16, 2019)

Gilby said:


> Yep.


or have to And like it. It's interesting and there's def pros and cons, but (so far) it beats the field I left, and my annoying morning alarm hardly gets used anymore.


----------



## Hater (Jan 2, 2018)

I lie my ass off to the pax...


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Gilby said:


> I think my life is fascinating to others, and I love to tell them all about it. There is nothing I like better than a rider who wants to hear my life story. Seriously.


Know what, Gilby? I'm convinced. Lets hear about it!


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm not awkward, and I have great people skills, I was a psychotherapist before this. But I don't necessarily like being asked a lot of questions about myself by a stranger. For many reasons, none of which are because I'm not good at it or suited to it. Working in an office is also working around social creatures but a ton of personal questions by coworkers is inappropriate. You are some real judgey people. I get the OP completely. And for the OP, therapists as a rule don't talk about themselves and we have to constantly divert the attention from ourselves back onto a curious client. One technique is to ask their opinion in return...people love to give their opinion. Like if someone says "What do you think of Trump?", I'd say "Well what do you think?". Sounds too simple but in practice it's works like a charm, most of the time.


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've had two riders who immediately upon getting into the car started asking questions and it continued for the whole ride. They were long rides to the airport so it was more of an issue than it would have been on a short ride. The conversation was not a back and forth. They didn't ask questions of me and then talk about themselves. Every single thing they said was a question which demanded an answer. One rider who did this with a guy who was clearly messing with me but I wouldn't give him the satisfaction of getting upset. The second was a woman who I think was just being herself. With her I did say I needed to concentrate a few times as I was navigating interchanges between highways as a way to say I couldn't talk right then but as soon as we came down the on ramp onto the next highway she would immediately ask if she could begin asking questions again.
> 
> I always try to be professional for my own satisfaction, and I also don't want to tell off a rider and have them call the company and complain. I think it's better to keep it light and be polite and just get through the ride and get onto the next ride.
> 
> ...


Nothing you can do bubba. Just answer what you can without being distracted. Remember, safety always trumps conversation


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've had two riders who immediately upon getting into the car started asking questions and it continued for the whole ride. They were long rides to the airport so it was more of an issue than it would have been on a short ride. The conversation was not a back and forth. They didn't ask questions of me and then talk about themselves. Every single thing they said was a question which demanded an answer. One rider who did this with a guy who was clearly messing with me but I wouldn't give him the satisfaction of getting upset. The second was a woman who I think was just being herself. With her I did say I needed to concentrate a few times as I was navigating interchanges between highways as a way to say I couldn't talk right then but as soon as we came down the on ramp onto the next highway she would immediately ask if she could begin asking questions again.
> 
> I always try to be professional for my own satisfaction, and I also don't want to tell off a rider and have them call the company and complain. I think it's better to keep it light and be polite and just get through the ride and get onto the next ride.
> 
> ...


I, like many of you, can't stand the prolonged interrogation. A question or two, no problem. Once it extends beyond that, steam starts to billow from my ears.
Recently though, I concocted an ingeneous method that not only puts an end to it, but usually results in a tip to boot!
After the pax asks a few questions and proceeds with more, I become noticeably distant and disinterested, which they pick up on. 
Pax: "What's wrong. Why so silent all of a sudden?" 
Me: "I'm sorry. A relative of mine passed away today. Although I haven't seen him in years, it still hurts. Just need time I guess to cope with it. Hard to be in a chatty mood."
Pax: " Oh I'm so sorry. I completely understand."
At this point they shut up and assume its best not to pester me. Shortly afterwards, the sympathy tip follows in cash and/or in-app.
Voila folks, it has worked every single time I have implemented it. Feel free to copy my strategy. You can thank me later ?


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Know what, Gilby? I'm convinced. Lets hear about it!


Sometimes I like to ask strangers to tell me their life story in two minutes or less. It's fun.

I grew up in Appleton, Wisconsin and left to get a degree in journalism at the University of Missouri. Graduated in 1967 and went to work as a news reporter at a Green Bay TV station. My draft status was 1-A, which meant I would be in the Army shortly after college graduation, but instead I joined the Air Force. They needed pilots. I had no interest in flying, but did not want to be a soldier in the rice paddies in Viet Nam.

After pilot training I flew C-130s based in Topeka, Kansas and flew missions all over the US and Europe. I was sent to Southeast Asia in 1971, three weeks after my first son was born. My wife came to Taiwan for six weeks in 1972 and left pregnant. I flew 70 combat missions in Viet Nam. When I came home from the war in 1973 my daughter was three weeks old. I was fortunate to get my old job back as a news reporter in Green Bay.

We had a third child in 1974. I moved to Eau Claire and into management as a news director, then transferred to Rochester, New York and later to Kalamazoo, Michigan. I moved up to general manager in Kalamazoo and then in Duluth, Minnesota. Was fired. Moved back to Kalamazoo and worked in radio for a while, then back into TV here in Wausau. Managed a TV station in this market until retirement eight years ago.

Along the way I kept flying small airplanes and became a flight instructor in 2001. That was my retirement plan, and has worked out wonderfully. I get paid to do something I love.


----------



## calgacus (Feb 19, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not much you can if you're worried about offending them and having an uncomfortable ride.
> 
> Just have a made up life story ready to go and have fun with that.


This. I have at least a half dozen different 'life' stories depending on the situation. I'm Scottish, so it starts the instant I open my mouth.

Without fail it goes 'hey so your Irish?' immediately followed by 'so how long have you been here?'. Depending on the situation, it can get out of hand, where I might actually forget what I have told them at the beginning of the ride. You can usually tell when this has happened by the "huh', then I think shit what did story did I use again........


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I correct PAX all the time. Why be agreeable, when they can learn something from the exchange, be it how L/U works, or various aspects of Toronto. I talk politics, religion, philosophy, and even parenting with PAX I haven't ever (to the best of my knowledge) been down-rated for not conforming to their world-view. 

I am in Canada, so I don't really have to deal with Trump supporters and their MAGA-fantasies, only their sad-cousins, FordNation supporters (remember Rob Ford mayor of toronto? His asshole, bully of a brother is now the Premiere of Ontario, our own little Baby-Trump). 

I've even been tipped by people I gave a lecture to. Be it for opening alcohol in my car (Cheerful tone: "This car is coming to a complete stop until either the alcohol leaves the vehicle, or you do.") or how to type in an address instead of having the GPS 'guess' (and screw up the driver, and thereby make PAX later than they need to be).

My policy is firmness and transparency.

If I spot the paxhole in their native entitled environment (in my market: Liberty Village) or I sense that this passenger is going to be 'one of those' - I just stay silent, because who needs the ****ing drama? 

For the most part I mitigate problems by refusing to pick up passengers that are rated less than 4.8*


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FinerThings said:


> But I don't necessarily like being asked a lot of questions about myself by a stranger. For many reasons, none of which are because I'm not good at it or suited to it. Working in an office is also working around social creatures but a ton of personal questions by coworkers is inappropriate.


You. Are. Not. Suited. For. This.

You don't like meeting new people, and you don't like having conversations with them. Other than driving, WTF do you think this job actually consists of??


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Aw Jeez said:


> dctcmn said:
> Wow. Dude, all Rushmanyzz was doing was suggesting that you find a job in a field that was more suitable to your admittedly weak people skills. Not all of us do Uber because we have to; many of us do it because we like it. Not all of us are trapped, as you must be. Your opinion of the Uber driver world is very...well...wrong. It's definitely not the cesspool you imagine it to be.
> 
> And look, people who want to chat aren't just looking for free entertainment - all they're doing is being _human_. Most humans interact with and enjoy each other's company. This might be a foreign concept to you. But humans enjoy shared experiences...like even a simple car ride. That you don't understand these things really does point out that you have some basic human shortcomings. You seem to be resentful about "giving," even to the point of wanting to be paid to just chat with people. Very strange. Dude, you should definitely find another, more suitable field. I believe you will be eternally unhappy if you continue in ride-share.
> ...


Thank goodness we have the two of you to tell us who should be and who should not be driving. How did the two of you get appointed to be the gatekeepers of ride share? Does it pay well?

How about this... stop telling other people what to do and how to run their business. The extreme arrogance needed to make comments like yours is unfathomable to me.

I'm very happy driving ride share. I'm retired and don't have to drive at all if I don't want to. I also understand that I'm contracted to provide a minimum level of service for which I'm compensated a minimum amount. If I decide to give more than the minimum level of service, I do so with the expectation that I'll be compensated above the minimum amount.

And don't presume to know anything about my people skills. I'm willing to wager that my tips and ratings are markedly better than yours. You don't have to care for the behavior of the livestock to keep them happy.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> You don't have to care for the behavior of the livestock to keep them happy.


You may enjoy driving, but you obviously hate people.

"Livestock"??


----------



## Suberman60 (Feb 9, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> That doesn't follow - I am quite anti-social - there are a few people I like, but most I do not. Yet I'm not bothered at all by the inquisitors on UberLyft. If I feel like it I can make the conversation wonderfully awkward and cringeworthy. That shuts pax down very quickly. Or, if I'm feeling creative, I'll see what I can make up and have it believed. It passes the time in an otherwise boring job.


I tell em " I m a auditor for I.R.S"


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> You. Are. Not. Suited. For. This.
> 
> You don't like meeting new people, and you don't like having conversations with them. Other than driving, WTF do you think this job actually consists of??


Well if I'm not suited for this, tell that to my generous earnings (which I will not disclose). What it "consists" of is entirely irrelevant. More importantly, what you derive from rideshare is all that matters, and in my case that would be earnings. Focusing on anything else is a waste of one's time.



Gilby said:


> Sometimes I like to ask strangers to tell me their life story in two minutes or less. It's fun.
> 
> I grew up in Appleton, Wisconsin and left to get a degree in journalism at the University of Missouri. Graduated in 1967 and went to work as a news reporter at a Green Bay TV station. My draft status was 1-A, which meant I would be in the Army shortly after college graduation, but instead I joined the Air Force. They needed pilots. I had no interest in flying, but did not want to be a soldier in the rice paddies in Viet Nam.
> 
> ...


You are a true American! Thank you for all you have done.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

dctcmn said:


> Thank goodness we have the two of you to tell us who should be and who should not be driving. How did the two of you get appointed to be the gatekeepers of ride share? Does it pay well?
> 
> How about this... stop telling other people what to do and how to run their business. The extreme arrogance needed to make comments like yours is unfathomable to me.
> 
> I'm very happy driving ride share. I'm retired and don't have to drive at all if I don't want to. I also understand that I'm contracted to provide a minimum level of service for which I'm compensated a minimum amount. If I decide to give more than the minimum level of service, I do so with the expectation that I'll be compensated above the minimum amount.


What I find unfathomable is someone who thinks that he only has to do the minimum. Imagine what kind of world we'd have if _everyone_ only did the minimum. I don't want to bring "religion" into this, but I will. I'm a Christian and, all other beliefs aside, my primary, core value is that the essence of Christianity is that we should be in service to our fellow man. I do things for other people with no expectation of reward or recompense. If it comes, it comes. (And happily, it always does.) "Doing things for others" isn't exclusively a Christian trait. It's a good philosophy for everyone to have - helps make the world a nicer place for ALL of us to live. So much better than, _"I ain't cracking a smile unless I get paid for it."_

But we're getting a little off-topic. Again, dctcmn, you miss the point. Nobody is trying to tell you who should drive and who shouldn't. All we're saying is that YOU seem like a very unhappy, unfulfilled man and that YOU would be happier doing something else...something more rewarding. Everybody deserves to be happy, dude. If ride-share isn't doing it for you, then DO SOMETHING ELSE! Life is too short to go through with your apparent attitude. Speaking of which...


> And don't presume to know anything about my people skills. I'm willing to wager that my tips and ratings are markedly better than yours. You don't have to care for the behavior of the livestock to keep them happy.


Through your writing you've told us everything we need to know about you and your supposed "people skills." I'm sure your ratings and tips are fine. Given the short amount of time our passengers spend with us, they probably don't pick up on how generally unhappy you are. So I bet your "people skills" come down to you just basically keeping your mouth shut and not interacting with them, and people tip you out of habit or kindness. (And for what it's worth, since you whipped it out first, I'm at 4.96 with Uber and, surprisingly, 5.00 with Lyft. I don't track my tips by percentage of revenue although I probably should. I get a "fair amount" of cash tips but I don't record them either.)

I'll leave you with this: Don't think that the whole world is just like you. It's not. Now get out there, log-on and have some fun :smiles:

EDIT TO ADD: 
P.S. Maybe it's not such a great thing to take inspiration from bad Led Zeppelin songs.


----------



## Just A Mister (Feb 16, 2019)

Gilby said:


> Sometimes I like to ask strangers to tell me their life story in two minutes or less. It's fun.
> 
> I grew up in Appleton, Wisconsin and left to get a degree in journalism at the University of Missouri. Graduated in 1967 and went to work as a news reporter at a Green Bay TV station. My draft status was 1-A, which meant I would be in the Army shortly after college graduation, but instead I joined the Air Force. They needed pilots. I had no interest in flying, but did not want to be a soldier in the rice paddies in Viet Nam.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your service and your family for theirs.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Aw Jeez said:


> What I find unfathomable is someone who thinks that he only has to do the minimum. Imagine what kind of world we'd have if _everyone_ only did the minimum. I don't want to bring "religion" into this, but I will. I'm a Christian and, all other beliefs aside, my primary, core value is that the essence of Christianity is that we should be in service to our fellow man. I do things for other people with no expectation of reward or recompense. If it comes, it comes. (And happily, it always does.) "Doing things for others" isn't exclusively a Christian trait. It's a good philosophy for everyone to have - helps make the world a nicer place for ALL of us to live. So much better than, _"I ain't cracking a smile unless I get paid for it."_
> 
> But we're getting a little off-topic. Again, dctcmn, you miss the point. Nobody is trying to tell you who should drive and who shouldn't. All we're saying is that YOU seem like a very unhappy, unfulfilled man and that YOU would be happier doing something else...something more rewarding. Everybody deserves to be happy, dude. If ride-share isn't doing it for you, then DO SOMETHING ELSE! Life is too short to go through with your apparent attitude. Speaking of which...
> 
> ...


So if you do not record your cash tips, do you also not bother to claim them on your tax returns?


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> So if you do not record your cash tips, do you also not bother to claim them on your tax returns?


As far as the IRS is concerned they are negligible. Nobody tips in cash anymore.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Aw Jeez said:


> As far as the IRS is concerned they are negligible. Nobody tips in cash anymore.


Ok. Ignorance is bliss...until


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Wow! You've pigeon holed me! Did I mention I've never had a date or kissed a woman? I'm so introverted I don't even use the internet. The mere thought of an online forum makes me wet myself.


Fake news....an introvert would never tell us about the "moist"



PaxiCab said:


> Sh%%%%ting my pants ??
> 
> 
> Teleported in from Neptune... omFGGG ?


"My leaky IBS makes it impossible to work with the public"



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Find a fake family picture of kids on facebook, and pin that to your dashboard. Talk about how you love them so much, and you rather work than get public assistance to raise them. Tell your pax the pay is very low, and you have to work ungodly hours to support them, then your tips will increase.


I am going to post a pic of Angelina Jolie and all the kids. If I called out, I'll tell them Brad left them penniless.



Lissetti said:


> Yeah .....but what do you do when they start talking shit about you because they think you can't understand? Do you all of a sudden come out of character? :roflmao:


I only speak English, but I love it when people speak a foreign language in the car. At strategic, opportune moments, I try to react emotionally to a pax comment. When they notice, the chatter inevitably slows to "cemetery silent"



Vespa said:


> I am always polite to my drivers.
> 
> Rideshare definatly isnt for the socially awkward.


Social awkwardness takes a lot of blame, but I don't think the "other" folks are any better.
Someone here already mentioned the inappropriate millennial atmosphere. Of course, I am surrounded by far left victims most of my day driving here in Boston.



dctcmn said:


> Not really.
> 
> The flowers leave, the weeds stay. The "awkward, cringey loser" is the one who will still be doing this year after year. Lyft and Uber are not some statuses to be attained, rather they are the one of the few employers who won't say no to a warm body.
> 
> ...


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Find a fake family picture of kids on facebook, and pin that to your dashboard. Talk about how you love them so much, and you rather work than get public assistance to raise them. Tell your pax the pay is very low, and you have to work ungodly hours to support them, then your tips will increase.


This method works well. Even better is one of the kids being in a wheelchair or otherwise obviously "special." An important detail is to have only ONE special child (you can have other normal kids).

If anyone asks me why I Uber I tell them I need to pay for an operation for my son that isn't covered by my Wal Mart health insurance. I tell em I'm in a trap where I can't find a better job because the Walmart insurance covers all his maintence healthcare and this was a totally unexpected event.

If they want to know something about you tell em something that will make them cry, tip big and leave their future drivers alone.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Aw Jeez said:


> What I find unfathomable is someone who thinks that he only has to do the minimum. Imagine what kind of world we'd have if _everyone_ only did the minimum. I don't want to bring "religion" into this, but I will. I'm a Christian and, all other beliefs aside, my primary, core value is that the essence of Christianity is that we should be in service to our fellow man. I do things for other people with no expectation of reward or recompense. If it comes, it comes. (And happily, it always does.) "Doing things for others" isn't exclusively a Christian trait. It's a good philosophy for everyone to have - helps make the world a nicer place for ALL of us to live. So much better than, _"I ain't cracking a smile unless I get paid for it."_
> 
> But we're getting a little off-topic. Again, dctcmn, you miss the point. Nobody is trying to tell you who should drive and who shouldn't. All we're saying is that YOU seem like a very unhappy, unfulfilled man and that YOU would be happier doing something else...something more rewarding. Everybody deserves to be happy, dude. If ride-share isn't doing it for you, then DO SOMETHING ELSE! Life is too short to go through with your apparent attitude. Speaking of which...
> 
> ...


1. "The world" and "everyone" are not contract service providers. Uber and Lyft drivers are. We have clearly defined requirements and we are paid a clearly defined rate. It's bad business for any contract service provider to exceed the minimum requirements without increased compensation. If you want to be a bad business person, go for it. But don't chastise me for being a good one.

2. I don't know where you get that I'm unhappy or unsatisfied with driving ride share, or "generally unhappy". I'm very happy doing it, or I wouldn't do it. You and I just have different perspectives on the nature of the job and the best way to do it. If you want to run your business like a charity, then go for it. If I want to give something away, I'll do it through a charity or in my community. Uber is not my charity. Lyft is not my charity. Passengers are not my charity.

3. You make a lot of assumptions about how I am. All of them so far have been incorrect. My ratings are the same as yours (4.95 & 5.00) so it really comes down to tips. Tips aren't difficult to track as Uber and Lyft breaks these out for you on your pay statements and driving history. So I'm happy to compare in app tips only, since you don't track cash tips. It's cleaner that way and we can provide screen shots. Oh, and my claim isn't that I do "just fine" with tips-- it's that I do better than you. If my claim is true, then it indicates that my way of treating passengers is an objective, empirically better business model. So I'll wait for your number and screen shots.

4. _When the Levee Breaks_ is not a Led Zeppelin song, it's a Kansas Joe McCoy song. It's appropriate that you edited your post to be wrong just one more time.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Gilby said:


> No. And I don't plan to.
> 
> But we expect 6 to 9 inches of snow on Wednesday, so I will probably have a good day driving rideshare.
> 
> With nobody shooting at me. <g>


I'm in Chicago and have 3 bullet holes in my car. Passed the safety inspection perfectly. Thanks for your service but where's your sense of adventure?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> You may enjoy driving, but you obviously hate people.
> 
> "Livestock"??


Not true, I don't hate people and I don't hate passengers-- unless they wrong me or try to take advantage of me in some way. Even then, I don't feel any hatred toward them.

However, I do choose to keep my emotional distance from passengers as a matter of business practice. The basic function of the service we provide is to transport "live stock" (living cargo) from point A to point B. I think it's always beneficial to keep the basic function of any job in mind while performing that job. It helps with focus and clarity of purpose.

So don't call it hate-- call it deliberate apathy toward passengers.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> 1. "The world" and "everyone" are not contract service providers. Uber and Lyft drivers are. We have clearly defined requirements and we are paid a clearly defined rate. It's bad business for any contract service provider to exceed the minimum requirements without increased compensation. If you want to be a bad business person, go for it. But don't chastise me for being a good one.
> 
> 2. I don't know where you get that I'm unhappy or unsatisfied with driving ride share, or "generally unhappy". I'm very happy doing it, or I wouldn't do it. You and I just have different perspectives on the nature of the job and the best way to do it. If you want to run your business like a charity, then go for it. If I want to give something away, I'll do it through a charity or in my community. Uber is not my charity. Lyft is not my charity. Passengers are not my charity.
> 
> ...


I'm game with comparing tips. How do you want to do it, a week's worth of screen shots? Lyft and Uber combined or just one or the other?

I am an "Aw Jeez" type of driver. I actively seek to talk with my riders and, in doing so, believe I get tipped more frequently than if I kept my trap shut.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'm in Chicago and have 3 bullet holes in my car. Passed the safety inspection perfectly. Thanks for your service but where's your sense of adventure?


Are you serious?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> I'm game with comparing tips. How do you want to do it, a week's worth of screen shots? Lyft and Uber combined or just one or the other?
> 
> I am an "Aw Jeez" type of driver. I actively seek to talk with my riders and, in doing so, believe I get tipped more frequently than if I kept my trap shut.


I don't recall you ever telling me that I should stop driving ride share and go do something else-- that I'm somehow unfit or unworthy for the incredible achievement and privilege of driving for Uber and Lyft-- that's my main contention with @Aw Jeez and @Rushmanyyz 's posts.

Still, if you want to play, then post screen shots of your top 10 weekly totals as % of gross base rate fares. I'll post mine as soon as I see the screen shots from @Aw Jeez

Basic service. No XL, Black, Black SUV. Let's compare apples to apples.

Edit to add:

Something like this as an example:


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Gilby said:


> I have already written quite a bit about it. Mostly about flying combat missions in Vietnam and retiring from a career in radio/TV to work as a flight instructor. I have a lot of notes about driving rideshare but haven't written that chapter yet.
> 
> BTW, flying in Vietnam was a bit worse than driving for Uber. A bit.


Thank you for your service.


----------



## Delux Droner (Feb 20, 2019)

cumonohito said:


> My typical answer whenever I get the "how long you've been driving for U/L?" or "Do you do this full time?", or anything similar, is to answer with the truth, I've been driving for XX time, only do this part time, while I'm in between gigs as a porn actor/actress, perhaps you have seen me on the Captain stabbing series. Keeps then quiet.


Haha ? Priceless ?????????


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've had two riders who immediately upon getting into the car started asking questions and it continued for the whole ride. They were long rides to the airport so it was more of an issue than it would have been on a short ride. The conversation was not a back and forth. They didn't ask questions of me and then talk about themselves. Every single thing they said was a question which demanded an answer. One rider who did this with a guy who was clearly messing with me but I wouldn't give him the satisfaction of getting upset. The second was a woman who I think was just being herself. With her I did say I needed to concentrate a few times as I was navigating interchanges between highways as a way to say I couldn't talk right then but as soon as we came down the on ramp onto the next highway she would immediately ask if she could begin asking questions again.
> 
> I always try to be professional for my own satisfaction, and I also don't want to tell off a rider and have them call the company and complain. I think it's better to keep it light and be polite and just get through the ride and get onto the next ride.
> 
> ...


They obviously find you fascinating!!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I don't recall you ever telling me that I should stop driving ride share and go do something else-- that I'm somehow unfit or unworthy for the incredible achievement and privilege of driving for Uber and Lyft-- that's my main contention with @Aw Jeez and @Rushmanyyz 's posts.
> 
> Still, if you want to play, then post screen shots of your top 10 weekly totals as % of gross base rate fares. I'll post mine as soon as I see the screen shots from @Aw Jeez
> 
> ...


*___*

You did that many rides in 45 hours - very impressive. Looks like a lot of shared rides, huh ?

I often wonder " why " ?? when a pax gets in car and ask, " What time did you start driving today?"
Odd question to ask someone.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> *___*
> 
> You did that many rides in 45 hours - very impressive. Looks like a lot of shared rides, huh ?
> 
> ...


We don't have shared rides, pool, line or anything like that in my market, yet. Thankfully. These were all regular Lyft "x" (basic service rides).


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> I often wonder " why " ?? when a pax gets in car and ask, " What time did you start driving today?"
> Odd question to ask someone.


My theory is they're jealous of our flexible work schedule.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Okay dctcmn, you win. You're the bright star.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Aw Jeez said:


> Okay dctcmn, you win. You're the bright star.


So it's ok with you that I keep on driving, despite my "_admittedly weak people skills_"?

Here's the thing-- we all get to set up our businesses and run them as we see fit. I'm open for debating the best way to do that. That's part of the value of this forum.

However, to say that someone shouldn't do ride share because they have a different strategy, focus or outlook is foolish and really has no place on this forum because it stifles open discussion. That keeps all of us from getting better. There's someone out there doing this better than you or I-- and I want to hear how they do it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> often wonder " why " ?? when a pax gets in car and ask, " What time did you start driving today?"
> Odd question to ask someone.


It's because they're trying to make polite conversation, and they didn't think of something else to ask.

It's right up there with "What do you do when you're not driving for Uber?" and "How long have you been a driver?"

Otherwise, they're sitting there in an awkward silence, which apparently some drivers seem to prefer.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

@dctcmn

I'll play along, but only going to do 6 of the weeks this year, since that is the max allowed of attachments. 

Now, you show me yours 

Side note: Love your work ethic, you are obviously out hussling like crazy. I know a lot of drivers who put in that much time but don't work half as smart or hard as you :smiles:


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> @dctcmn
> 
> I'll play along, but only going to do 6 of the weeks this year, since that is the max allowed of attachments.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I appreciate it. The weeks that I do work, I'm a high volume driver, because that's what Lyft has been rewarding in the past year or so with the Ride Challenge bonuses in my market-- fast nickels vs slow dimes. However, that means I have to be very transactional with the passengers.

If I tried to make an emotional connection with all or even most of my passengers, I'd be completely burnt out and wiped at the end of the day. Maybe some people are set up to be able to do that, but I'm not. I think that emotional burnout helps factor into the 96% attrition rate for Uber and Lyft drivers.

I'm currently just under 7,000 rides given and I'm happier driving today than the day I started, precisely because I do set boundaries between myself and the passengers. Many people who have to deal with the general public on a daily basis for years and years, (especially if they're drunk, stoned or in crisis) start to put up those walls. For me, it's simply good, long term strategy.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Thanks. I appreciate it. The weeks that I do work, I'm a high volume driver, because that's what Lyft has been rewarding in the past year or so with the Ride Challenge bonuses in my market-- fast nickels vs slow dimes. However, that means I have to be very transactional with the passengers.
> 
> If I tried to make an emotional connection with all or even most of my passengers, I'd be completely burnt out and wiped at the end of the day. Maybe some people are set up to be able to do that, but I'm not. I think that emotional burnout helps factor into the 96% attrition rate for Uber and Lyft drivers.
> 
> ...


 *_*

Considering the amount of tips you are receiving, you should be giving lessons.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Just flip the questions back on them. Most people aren’t really interested in hearing what you have to say in answer to their questions. They’re just looking to fill silence which might make them feel uncomfortable or awkward. Get them talking about themselves and you’ll have them leaving the vehicle thinking you’re not a total lowlife.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

@dctcmn

With earnings like what you have, and the quantity of rides you do, I understand that you don't have time or energy to fish for tips like I do. I suppose with my extroverted personality that I still would if I were putting in the hours that you do, but I completely understand why you don't, given your results.

As I said before, Kudos and keep on keeping on


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

JLaw1719 said:


> Just flip the questions back on them. Most people aren't really interested in hearing what you have to say in answer to their questions. They're just looking to fill silence which might make them feel uncomfortable or awkward. Get them talking about themselves and you'll have them leaving the vehicle thinking you're not a total lowlife.


True story!! Most people like to talk about some part of their life so ask them questions too.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> It's because they're trying to make polite conversation, and they didn't think of something else to ask.
> 
> It's right up there with "What do you do when you're not driving for Uber?" and "How long have you been a driver?"
> 
> Otherwise, they're sitting there in an awkward silence, which apparently some drivers seem to prefer.


There doesn't have to be anything awkward about it. If they feel awkward about it, any awkwardness is _in them_, it's not intrinsic to the silence. That's made perfectly clear by the fact that lots of riders have no problem whatsoever with the silence, and are quite content to play with their phones, or do whatever else they feel like doing.

If some drivers really want and enjoy the social interactions that they can get with passengers, that's fine for them, but it's utterly ridiculous for people to suggest that drivers must somehow be socially weird if they aren't interested in hearing all about complete strangers who are going to be in their car for a few minutes and are probably never going to be seen again. I don't see why I should have any interest in them personally, and I don't feel like going out of my way to pretend that I do. If they make it clear that they want to talk, I do. A rider told me last night that my profile showed that riders said I was a "great conversationalist"; I said, "Really? That's what they're saying about me, huh?" I can do it if they want to, but I don't _prefer_ or _want_ it.

It's probably also worth mentioning that one of the things that riders often complain about is drivers irritating them with questions when they don't want to talk. I know that if I were a rider and took Ubers on regular basis, I wouldn't want to be subjected to a series of tedious, formulaic questions every time.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> There doesn't have to be anything awkward about it. If they feel awkward about it, any awkwardness is _in them_, it's not intrinsic to the silence. That's made perfectly clear by the fact that lots of riders have no problem whatsoever with the silence, and are quite content to play with their phones, or do whatever else they feel like doing.
> 
> If some drivers really want and enjoy the social interactions that they can get with passengers, that's fine for them, but it's utterly ridiculous for people to suggest that drivers must somehow be socially weird if they aren't interested in hearing all about complete strangers who are going to be in their car for a few minutes and are probably never going to be seen again. I don't see why I should have any interest in them personally, and I don't feel like going out of my way to pretend that I do. If they make it clear that they want to talk, I do. A rider told me last night that my profile showed that riders said I was a "great conversationalist"; I said, "Really? That's what they're saying about me, huh?" I can do it if they want to, but I don't _prefer_ or _want_ it.
> 
> It's probably also worth mentioning that one of the things that riders often complain about is drivers irritating them with questions when they don't want to talk. I know that if I were a rider and took Ubers on regular basis, I wouldn't want to be subjected to a series of tedious, formulaic questions every time.


I agree about that last part. I never do the whole, "so...you from Omaha?" thing. I try to comment based on things as they come up, I am often asked if I do comedy as a job, however, because I can usually get people laughing hard enough at observations that I make. A lot of it is rote, but they don't know that.


----------



## Lythium (Jun 28, 2017)

Gilby said:


> I have already written quite a bit about it. Mostly about flying combat missions in Vietnam and retiring from a career in radio/TV to work as a flight instructor. I have a lot of notes about driving rideshare but haven't written that chapter yet.
> 
> BTW, flying in Vietnam was a bit worse than driving for Uber. A bit.


Driving in Afghanistan was definitely more dangerous than driving for Uber, but at least in Afghanistan I got to shoot back at the people who weren't nice to me...

That's an interesting question, why do you ask?


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> It's probably also worth mentioning that one of the things that riders often complain about is drivers irritating them with questions when they don't want to talk. I know that if I were a rider and took Ubers on regular basis, I wouldn't want to be subjected to a series of tedious, formulaic questions every time.


I agree with this but the whole point of this thread is that the topic creator is asking for advice on when he is interrogated. Some of us saying to ask questions or flip it back on the passenger is advising to do during those specific circumstances, not to start asking for their life story after the word hello. I'm totally with you otherwise. Just leave people be, if they want to talk it's usually obvious, likewise for not talking.

It's mostly common sense really. Most of us should know that the person working on their MacBook or nose in the phone want to go about their business or simply don't want to talk. Most people getting off a flight late at night are probably exhausted and likely won't want to chit chat.

I would hope it's common sense at least.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'm in Chicago and have 3 bullet holes in my car. Passed the safety inspection perfectly. Thanks for your service but where's your sense of adventure?


I have had lots of adventure and still get quite a bit teaching people how to fly airplanes. As my first jet instructor, Lt. Sims told me, "My job is to take you up there and let you try to kill me, and to stop you before it happens." I have learned he was right.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've had two riders who immediately upon getting into the car started asking questions and it continued for the whole ride. They were long rides to the airport so it was more of an issue than it would have been on a short ride. The conversation was not a back and forth. They didn't ask questions of me and then talk about themselves. Every single thing they said was a question which demanded an answer. One rider who did this with a guy who was clearly messing with me but I wouldn't give him the satisfaction of getting upset. The second was a woman who I think was just being herself. With her I did say I needed to concentrate a few times as I was navigating interchanges between highways as a way to say I couldn't talk right then but as soon as we came down the on ramp onto the next highway she would immediately ask if she could begin asking questions again.
> 
> I always try to be professional for my own satisfaction, and I also don't want to tell off a rider and have them call the company and complain. I think it's better to keep it light and be polite and just get through the ride and get onto the next ride.
> 
> ...


Hand them some tic-tacs and crack your window.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've had two riders who immediately upon getting into the car started asking questions and it continued for the whole ride. They were long rides to the airport so it was more of an issue than it would have been on a short ride. The conversation was not a back and forth. They didn't ask questions of me and then talk about themselves. Every single thing they said was a question which demanded an answer. One rider who did this with a guy who was clearly messing with me but I wouldn't give him the satisfaction of getting upset. The second was a woman who I think was just being herself. With her I did say I needed to concentrate a few times as I was navigating interchanges between highways as a way to say I couldn't talk right then but as soon as we came down the on ramp onto the next highway she would immediately ask if she could begin asking questions again.
> 
> I always try to be professional for my own satisfaction, and I also don't want to tell off a rider and have them call the company and complain. I think it's better to keep it light and be polite and just get through the ride and get onto the next ride.
> 
> ...


I think you need to relax. Some people don't know how to make conversation so they ask questions.


----------



## Immortal (Apr 4, 2017)

If I’m sensing it’s going the interrogation route, I’ll answer a couple of questions, then ask them a very direct question. I do this back and forth, until the conversation becomes two way, vs them just asking and me answering. Then there is real communication occurring. And the chances of a tip then increases dramatically.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> If they feel awkward about it, any awkwardness is _in them_,


Yes, that's correct. It's them reacting to something they feel. And as you noted, a lot of people do get that feeling.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> it's utterly ridiculous for people to suggest that drivers must somehow be socially weird if they aren't interested in hearing all about complete strangers


Yes, that is EXACTLY what I'm saying. I'm glad you received my message loud and clear.

For you to expect anything else from your riders is like asking the tide to turn around at your command.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

The highest form of civilization and social living is this: Sharing a comfortable silence with your fellow citizens.
Try it, you just might like it.

https://www.psychologytoday.com/ca/blog/happiness-in-world/201307/the-art-silence


----------



## FatCopOnSegwayAtAirport (Apr 12, 2017)

Here are the ways I avoid conversation, also handy with backseat navigators:


"não falo inglês"
"je ne parle pas anglais "
"Mi ne parolas anglan "
"Nu vorbesc engleza "
"انا لا اتحدث الانجليزية "
"Did you know that Jesus visited America in 1100 AD?"


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Gilby said:


> But we expect 6 to 9 inches of snow on Wednesday, so I will probably have a good day driving rideshare.


:smiles: Thats what she said


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Yes, that's correct. It's them reacting to something they feel. And as you noted, a lot of people do get that feeling.


Maybe you should try reading more carefully. I said the exact opposite: lots of riders have no problem whatsoever with the silence. It's the self-conscious, anxious minority that just _have_ to fill the silence somehow -- _anyhow_ -- with meaningless blather.



Christinebitg said:


> For you to expect anything else from your riders is like asking the tide to turn around at your command.


All I expect from them is basic civility and manners; I don't expect them to be interested in me as a person. Why would they care about that? In fact, they don't: this is proven by the fact that they don't care what the answers are. For the most part, they forget about whatever was said the moment they exit the back seat. They're just making noises to fill the available time.

I think it's hilarious that so many people seem to think that the average, randomly selected person is just incredibly interesting, and that people who don't find them to be so must have something wrong with them. In fact, it's quite the opposite: finding them boring is simply a consequence of having higher standards for what one finds interesting.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not much you can if you're worried about offending them and having an uncomfortable ride.
> 
> Just have a made up life story ready to go and have fun with that.


That's what I do. There's a different life story each time. Keeps me occupied.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I don't expect them to be interested in me as a person. Why would they care about that? In fact, they don't: this is proven by the fact that they don't care what the answers are.


I believe that you are wrong. You think that they don't care about you as a person. Perhaps some of them don't.

Don't get me wrong. I'm not saying that they've developed a lifelong unshakable bond with you. That does take time, of course. But I think that it's possible to care about someone you've just met. I do.

That's how most friendships get started. And most intimate relationships too, though you're not looking for one of those.

Christine


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> ........It's probably also worth mentioning that one of the things that riders often complain about is drivers irritating them with questions when they don't want to talk. I know that if I were a rider and took Ubers on regular basis, I wouldn't want to be subjected to a series of tedious, formulaic questions every time.


A proper greeting with a how are you doing to the Pax, and a verification of destination is usually enough to judge the PAX on if they want to talk or not. I go from there. I find the majority of people want to talk and I always try to get them to talk about themselves. I guess since I deal with mostly tourists it is easier. They are always looking for recommendations and opinions.

My favorite follow up question when they are going to a restaurant is have you been there before? When going to or from a hotel/resort how do you like your hotel/resort?



Christinebitg said:


> I believe that you are wrong. You think that they don't care about you as a person. Perhaps some of them don't.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I'm not saying that they've developed a lifelong unshakable bond with you. That does take time, of course. But I think that it's possible to care about someone you've just met. I do.
> 
> ...


Tuesday night I picked up 2 ladies 3 times, they thought it was great. We had good friendly conversation each trip. Last night I was picking someone up at the hotel they were staying in and the ran up to my car and said hi and they were bummed that they just missed me with their request for a ride and hope to get me as a driver Thursday night. These ladies went out of their way to say hi so to me is seems they cared in some form.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I believe that you are wrong. You think that they don't care about you as a person. Perhaps some of them don't.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I'm not saying that they've developed a lifelong unshakable bond with you. That does take time, of course. But I think that it's possible to care about someone you've just met. I do.
> 
> ...


I guess I'll simply note that you're changing the subject now. I didn't deny that "it's possible to care about someone you've just met", whatever that means.

If it means merely that it's possible to be nice or even kind to complete strangers, that's fine. I do that. I don't have any problem with that. But finding those people _interesting_ is a completely different question. If you're interested in them, then I guess they are, by definition, interesting to you.

But I would note that anyone who has owned a television set in the last couple of decades has had ample opportunity to observe for him or herself exactly what captures the interest and imagination of the average American. These people are of no interest to me whatsoever. I'll hasten to add that I'm also well aware that what _does_ interest me is of no interest to them either, so we're even on that score.

Nearly every time I have had more than one pax in the back seat and have unavoidably overheard the conversations that take place between them, my view gets reinforced a little more. In two months, and about 800 trips, there have been a handful of exceptions. A handful. But the exceptions don't disprove the rule.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

What I find astonishing (and humorous!) is that anyone would get into this job if they: 1) Didn't like people, and 2) Didn't enjoy interacting with them. I mean, it's a job where you're going to have different people in your car ALL THE TIME...people of all walks of life, from all kinds of different backgrounds. How would you sign up for this gig thinking or hoping that you WON'T be interacting with them? Seems kind of dumb.

Ride-sharing is a new invention. Until just a few years ago it didn't even exist! The whole concept of personal transportation has been overhauled; the conventional taxi industry has been turned upside down. Ride-sharing is still something of a novelty. Most Uber/Lyft drivers are, ahem, "a cut above" your average taxi driver. It's why long-time taxi drivers don't always do well with Uber. (I know a few here in my town that either couldn't cut it and were booted, or who are so dissatisfied that they went back to the "stability" of driving a cab.)

So OF COURSE passengers are going to be curious about you! OF COURSE they're going to have questions!

Here's the thing: Virtually no one who's ever ridden in a conventional taxi has said, _"Gee, you know this looks like a fun job! I could do this!"_ No child aspires to be a cab driver when he grows up. Yet a lot of my ride-share passengers actually_ can_ see themselves driving for Uber. Even people who are financially well enough off to not have to do it full-time think that it might be a fun thing to do in their spare time, which it is. And so they're interested. Yes, they're interested IN YOU. They ask how long you've been doing Uber, and do you do it full-time, and what did you do before? I don't find these questions intrusive - I find them natural and normal. I expect them. They do not bother me.

My very first trip this morning was quite, um, "interactive." _"Sooooo, Robert," _she began,_ "how long have you been doing Uber?"_ I chuckled to myself because this thread was fresh in my mind. I turned it around, found out she works for Navy Federal Credit Union, was from Pennsylvania and travels a LOT. She obviously wanted to talk...at 0430 in the morning on the way to the airport. That's cool - a little annoying since I had not yet had my coffee, but cool.

On the other hand, some people want to just sit in the back, under their earbuds, playing on their phone and not talk. We exchange pleasantries, I confirm the destination, and we're off. Those are the trips where not a word is spoken until, "Here we are! Have a nice day!" And that's perfectly fine. My second trip this morning (another airport run)...the guy seemed in a really bad mood. Through his tone of voice and mono-syllabic answers, it was obvious he didn't want to talk AT ALL. Okay, fine. Whatever. Sometimes I'm tempted to ask, "So, having a bad day, eh? Flying off to report in to prison? Wife just kick you out?" But I've learnt to keep my big mouth shut. Halfway to the airport he barked, _"So have you been driving all night or did you just get up?" _ (An odd question. Did I seem sleepy?) I said I started my day at four a.m. He did not follow-up or say anything else, so neither did I. I thought he might down-rate me, but he ended up tipping me $5.00 on a $4.44 ride! You just never know...

Anyway, questions from the "livestock" are just part of it. If you can't handle human interaction, engage in some idle chit-chat, or field questions that seem intrusive to you, perhaps you should choose another line of work because you're obviously not suited for this one. Everyone deserves to be happy. Work should not make you uncomfortable or even angry. It's ride-share, not drudgery.


----------



## Djlab9er (Dec 25, 2017)

Have you received any great conversation badges? I know they don't really mean much, but at the same time they can give a little boost of confidence.


----------



## eclipse3256 (Jan 18, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I don't mind talking about myself. If somebody seems interested I'll tell them anything they want to know.


I'm just a Uber driver who cares about my life. Let me drive for pennies and accommodate you with water mints and aux cord


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> Yes, that's correct. It's them reacting to something they feel. And as you noted, a lot of people do get that feeling.
> 
> Yes, that is EXACTLY what I'm saying. I'm glad you received my message loud and clear.
> 
> For you to expect anything else from your riders is like asking the tide to turn around at your command.


Only extroverts think silence is awkward. Plenty of riders AND drivers are happy to have a nice, relaxed silence.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Djlab9er said:


> Have you received any great conversation badges? I know they don't really mean much, but at the same time they can give a little boost of confidence.


One or two. But I've only been driving since May of last year.

.


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

Hater said:


> I lie my ass off to the pax...


I tell any Uber rider if they ask me what I do besides Uber,"I drive for Lyft". Silence is golden sometimes. Just kidding I'm from NYC and i can talk all day


----------



## jafi_112 (Nov 30, 2014)

Gilby said:


> I think my life is fascinating to others, and I love to tell them all about it. There is nothing I like better than a rider who wants to hear my life story. Seriously.


Seriously? You think your life is fascinating to others? You're an Uber driver!


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I don't mind talking about myself. If somebody seems interested I'll tell them anything they want to know.


It's more so human nature and our selfish nature at that to talk about ourselves...try asking about the pax and be genuinely interested? Oooh I used to truly enjoy hearing the majority of the pax and would have great convos gain knowledge, but alas the longer you do this gig you really dgaf about another person's life that may or may not be interesting and by engaging them you just set yourself up a boring pain in the ass ride or it could they're almost people you'd chat with anywhere and it's engaging for both parties.



I Aint Jo Mama said:


> I tell any Uber rider if they ask me what I do besides Uber,"I drive for Lyft". Silence is golden sometimes. Just kidding I'm from NYC and i can talk all day


Hah ha points to Lyft sticker up with Uber's.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> I agree about that last part. I never do the whole, "so...you from Omaha?" thing. I try to comment based on things as they come up, I am often asked if I do comedy as a job, however, because I can usually get people laughing hard enough at observations that I make. A lot of it is rote, but they don't know that.


Does laughter increase tips?



jafi_112 said:


> Seriously? You think your life is fascinating to others? You're an Uber driver!


Apparently you failed to read the things he posted in this thread.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Does laughter increase tips?
> 
> 
> Apparently you failed to read the things he posted in this thread.


Without question may result in higher tips. I have had several Lyft weekly earnings reports that say things like, this driver is hilarious. Or thanks for a very funny ride. Along with those, the tips for those rides range anywhere from five to even $20 sometimes. Whereas a normal tip in Omaha Nebraska is in the range of $2 to $4.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've had two riders who immediately upon getting into the car started asking questions and it continued for the whole ride. They were long rides to the airport so it was more of an issue than it would have been on a short ride. The conversation was not a back and forth. They didn't ask questions of me and then talk about themselves. Every single thing they said was a question which demanded an answer. One rider who did this with a guy who was clearly messing with me but I wouldn't give him the satisfaction of getting upset. The second was a woman who I think was just being herself. With her I did say I needed to concentrate a few times as I was navigating interchanges between highways as a way to say I couldn't talk right then but as soon as we came down the on ramp onto the next highway she would immediately ask if she could begin asking questions again.
> 
> I always try to be professional for my own satisfaction, and I also don't want to tell off a rider and have them call the company and complain. I think it's better to keep it light and be polite and just get through the ride and get onto the next ride.
> 
> ...


Some people just like to socialize. Don't be a dick


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

They deserve 0 stars if zero was possible
They are only one ride of thousands that you will make---do't worry about the rating
*Report them to Uber*
You have *no* obligation to answer anything personal
Next time, pull over and *dump* them at the nearest gas station
Some people have so much gall, they forget about who is at the helm of the vehicle, and the disaster that can be created from antagonizing a driver
Sorry that you had to endure this garbage. Fight back.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I guess I'll simply note that you're changing the subject now.


No way, Jose. I followed the path of discussion that you opened up. Namely that you don't think your riders are interested in you as a person.

Look, I understand that you don't think you're interesting. But you're a whole 'nother person they haven't met before.

Not buying it.


----------



## QtheDriver (Jan 16, 2019)

There is nothing wrong with being introverted and not wanting to talk to people.

But maybe you should choose a job that doesn't put you in contact with complete strangers all day and every day. It is natural for them to ask questions, many passengers do it. Talking makes the rides more enjoyable for everyone. Now if the passenger doesn't want to talk, then I don't talk either. But if you decide to work at the customer service desk, you have to be willing to do customer service.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> They deserve 0 stars if zero was possible
> They are only one ride of thousands that you will make---do't worry about the rating
> *Report them to Uber*
> You have *no* obligation to answer anything personal
> ...


Wow. Are you actually a driver?


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Wow. Are you actually a driver?


Yes, and I am doing pretty well after 2,000+ rides. 4.94 with Lyft and 4.78 with Uber.


----------



## arcterus (Oct 31, 2014)

Aw Jeez said:


> Ride-sharing is a new invention. Until just a few years ago it didn't even exist! The whole concept of personal transportation has been overhauled; the conventional taxi industry has been turned upside down. Ride-sharing is still something of a novelty. Most Uber/Lyft drivers are, ahem, "a cut above" your average taxi driver. It's why long-time taxi drivers don't always do well with Uber. (I know a few here in my town that either couldn't cut it and were booted, or who are so dissatisfied that they went back to the "stability" of driving a cab.)


Travis, it that you?

Five years ago we used to hear this BS all the time on this forum. All these new super-smart drivers of a brand new paradigm.

Not so much any more. Most of the U/L drivers from then are gone. Still alot of old timer taxi drivers on here though.

I hate to break it to you, but in my neck of the woods, when it comes to the earnings ladder, your average Uber driver is several steps below the average taxi driver, not "a cut above".

People in my cab sometimes ask why I don't drive for Uber. I always give a hearty laugh and then say that if I was that desperate, I would go get a better job like McDonalds. We then have a conversation about corporate exploitation.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

arcterus:


> I hate to break it to you, but in my neck of the woods, when it comes to the earnings ladder, your average Uber driver is several steps below the average taxi driver, not "a cut above".


I wasn't talking about earnings. I mean in overall demeanor and, well, intelligence. I drove a cab here in my town for seven years. Now I drive for U/L, which hasn't been here in my town long. And because I can make a direct comparison I can say with authority that ride-share drivers actually are "a cut above" cab drivers. I'll even go so far as to say this: If cab drivers could be rated like r/s drivers are,_ there would be no cabdrivers_ in my town. They are damn lucky that there's never been such a system in place. They're a pretty motley bunch, and many/most of them would never cut it with Uber. It might be tough to hear, but it's true: the guys and gals driving taxis here in my town really aren't suited for doing anything else, to put it politely. So they stick with driving a taxi, because no matter how big of a f-up you are, you pretty much cannot be fired.

I could've stayed being a cab driver. But the handwriting is on the wall - cabs are done. Here in my town, Yellow Cab is changing over to Z-Trip. Sooner or later, all of the independents going to be gone. So I cautiously made the Big Switch last May and now I'd never go back in a million years. I didn't do it because I was "desperate." And I've worked for plenty of corporations that have exploited me over the years; Uber is not the first. But with my taxi I never could sit in my house and get trips like I can with Uber/Lyft.

Uber's "churn rate" has always been high. For us guys, the idea of getting _paid to drive!_ is exciting. People come into this job with different expectations, and sometimes those expectations don't align with the reality. Some discover that they're not cut out for this type of work, or that they don't like dealing with...you know, _people_. Some get deactivated by Uber/Lyft for complaints or low-ratings. So they move on, which is appropriate. But I've never had any white collar guy or woman in my taxi who asked about doing what I did with the goal of perhaps doing it him or herself. But I've had plenty of them in my Uber! So I'd say that yes, r/s drivers are...generally...a cut above cab drivers.


----------



## arcterus (Oct 31, 2014)

Aw Jeez said:


> I wasn't talking about earnings. I mean in overall demeanor and, well, intelligence. I drove a cab here in my town for seven years. Now I drive for U/L, which hasn't been here in my town long. And because I can make a direct comparison I can say with authority that ride-share drivers actually are "a cut above" cab drivers. I'll even go so far as to say this: If cab drivers could be rated like r/s drivers are,_ there would be no cabdrivers_ in my town.


Hey, if you wish to extol the awesome virtues of the U/L rating system, you already sound way more intelligent than me.



Aw Jeez said:


> So they stick with driving a taxi, because no matter how big of a f-up you are, you pretty much cannot be fired.


Yet somehow cabbies are the less intelligent ones, huh.



Aw Jeez said:


> But the handwriting is on the wall - cabs are done.


Perhaps, but they said that 5 years ago, and most of the cab companies are still here. Meanwhile, Uber blew through 11 billion dollars.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Best defense is a good offense. When I get an aggressive questioneer I go ahead and start asking them questions about themselves rapid fire. They usually get uncomfortable and shut it down after I dig into their life a, bit.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Gilby said:


> I have already written quite a bit about it. Mostly about flying combat missions in Vietnam and retiring from a career in radio/TV to work as a flight instructor. I have a lot of notes about driving rideshare but haven't written that chapter yet.
> 
> BTW, flying in Vietnam was a bit worse than driving for Uber. A bit.


Wtf are you doing driving rideshare?


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Blahgard said:


> Wtf are you doing driving rideshare?


I am getting out of the house and bringing in enough to make the car payments. I will get a lot busier at my other job when the weather improves, but for now I enjoy driving and meeting people. Rideshare added a lot to my retirement income last year.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Gilby said:


> Rideshare added a lot to my retirement income last year.


It added a little over $1000 to my income last year, when I was driving a lot for a two or three months.

But there's also cash flow above that which comes from using up the life of my car. Since I have one more car than I need, that's a plus for me also.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Can't you have a conversation? I mean, your use of "interrogation" is extremely hyperbolic and an obvious sign that you're an awkward guy to talk to.


No he's *not* an awkward guy. There are people who are conversational (which is nice), and there are others *who interrogate and distract you from driving well* (which sucks and is dangerous).


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Gilby said:


> I am getting out of the house and bringing in enough to make the car payments. I will get a lot busier at my other job when the weather improves, but for now I enjoy driving and meeting people. Rideshare added a lot to my retirement income last year.


Get a job at Target then.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Blahgard said:


> Get a job at Target then.


What?! That would mean having assigned hours and having to answer to someone probably dumber than I am.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> No he's *not* an awkward guy. There are people who are conversational (which is nice), and there are others *who interrogate and distract you from driving well* (which sucks and is dangerous).


I haven't run into anyone who interrogated me. Just a few questions but maybe he is hard to talk to because ive always been able to start conversations from there. I owned a hair salon for 25 years and never felt interrogated either so I'm wondering maybe that person was right and he could be awkward to talk to



Blahgard said:


> Get a job at Target then.


Same here. Retired and just supplementing



Christinebitg said:


> It added a little over $1000 to my income last year, when I was driving a lot for a two or three months.
> 
> But there's also cash flow above that which comes from using up the life of my car. Since I have one more car than I need, that's a plus for me also.


You needed a thousand dollars? You are hurting


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

People seem fascinated about the uber rating system, deactivations, busy hours, passenger stories, the economics of rideshare, the strike, etc. If youve been driving a month you have at least ten minutes of conversation right there.

Need to learn how to blather. If youre talking, theycant ask personal questions.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've had two riders who immediately upon getting into the car started asking questions and it continued for the whole ride. They were long rides to the airport so it was more of an issue than it would have been on a short ride. The conversation was not a back and forth. They didn't ask questions of me and then talk about themselves. Every single thing they said was a question which demanded an answer. One rider who did this with a guy who was clearly messing with me but I wouldn't give him the satisfaction of getting upset. The second was a woman who I think was just being herself. With her I did say I needed to concentrate a few times as I was navigating interchanges between highways as a way to say I couldn't talk right then but as soon as we came down the on ramp onto the next highway she would immediately ask if she could begin asking questions again.
> 
> I always try to be professional for my own satisfaction, and I also don't want to tell off a rider and have them call the company and complain. I think it's better to keep it light and be polite and just get through the ride and get onto the next ride.
> 
> ...


Pax have no need to know anything about driver's personal life just as a driver has no need of pax info.

Interrogation is different, but I don't present myself as a driver that takes crap. At the same time, I am professional.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Find a fake family picture of kids on facebook, and pin that to your dashboard. Talk about how you love them so much, and you rather work than get public assistance to raise them. Tell your pax the pay is very low, and you have to work ungodly hours to support them, then your tips will increase.


Do you actually drive, lol


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've had two riders who immediately upon getting into the car started asking questions and it continued for the whole ride. They were long rides to the airport so it was more of an issue than it would have been on a short ride. The conversation was not a back and forth. They didn't ask questions of me and then talk about themselves. Every single thing they said was a question which demanded an answer. One rider who did this with a guy who was clearly messing with me but I wouldn't give him the satisfaction of getting upset. The second was a woman who I think was just being herself. With her I did say I needed to concentrate a few times as I was navigating interchanges between highways as a way to say I couldn't talk right then but as soon as we came down the on ramp onto the next highway she would immediately ask if she could begin asking questions again.
> 
> I always try to be professional for my own satisfaction, and I also don't want to tell off a rider and have them call the company and complain. I think it's better to keep it light and be polite and just get through the ride and get onto the next ride.
> 
> ...


Passengers find all ways to mess with you when you don't have a dashcam running in plain sight.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Why all the secrecy? Most of the time the questions they ask are harmless, and rarely are they to be jackasses.

What did I do before Uber? I'm a retired intelligence officer and financial advisor. *YOU?*

What else do I do outside of driving rideshare? I also work part time for Microsoft, (point to employee ID) I manage my rental properties, day trade and spend a lot of time with my grandkids. *YOU? *

If they ask a question, answer it, then kick the ball back into their court. They'll either tire of the game, change the subject, or they'll STFU.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> You needed a thousand dollars? You are hurting


You inferred that incorrectly. I said it added $1000 to my income. I didn't say I needed it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Do not underestimate the power of awkward. It shuts down inquisitors very quickly.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Why all the secrecy? Most of the time the questions they ask are harmless, and rarely are they to be jackasses.


Yeah, that's what I don't get. It's not as if people ask rude questions. I don't care if someone wants to know how long I've been driving for Uber. I just tell them the truth.

If someone asks me if I had sex with my Significant Other recently, I'd just politely decline to answer. Now THAT would be a rude question.

Or I'd tell them be careful what they ask, if they don't really want to hear my answer.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Gilby said:


> What?! That would mean having assigned hours and having to answer to someone probably dumber than I am.


------------
Not to mention the same age as your favorite shirt.


----------



## bluetiger000 (Apr 29, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not much you can if you're worried about offending them and having an uncomfortable ride.
> 
> Just have a made up life story ready to go and have fun with that.


I just tell people I spent 10 years as a night watchmen at the LEGO factory. Tell them all sorts of stories like how a group of 12 year old broke in at night and stole $6k worth of Lego packages or how one of the assembly line workers built a life size model of himself and would put it in his passenger seat so he could use the transit lane on the highway (need more than 2 people to use those). Uber pays pretty crap so you may as well have fun with it. Or just be very generic with your answers, smile and nod. Both work well


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've had two riders who immediately upon getting into the car started asking questions and it continued for the whole ride. They were long rides to the airport so it was more of an issue than it would have been on a short ride. The conversation was not a back and forth. They didn't ask questions of me and then talk about themselves. Every single thing they said was a question which demanded an answer. One rider who did this with a guy who was clearly messing with me but I wouldn't give him the satisfaction of getting upset. The second was a woman who I think was just being herself. With her I did say I needed to concentrate a few times as I was navigating interchanges between highways as a way to say I couldn't talk right then but as soon as we came down the on ramp onto the next highway she would immediately ask if she could begin asking questions again.
> 
> I always try to be professional for my own satisfaction, and I also don't want to tell off a rider and have them call the company and complain. I think it's better to keep it light and be polite and just get through the ride and get onto the next ride.
> 
> ...


I had one today. Lots of questions but she gave a nice tip.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

This is how I deflect interrogation/ conversation.

If the first 3 minutes dont stop 'em the bit where I sing along to "I've been sad I been tryna get a grip" always shifts the mood to deadly silence.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

cumonohito said:


> My typical answer whenever I get the "how long you've been driving for U/L?" or "Do you do this full time?", or anything similar, is to answer with the truth, I've been driving for XX time, only do this part time, while I'm in between gigs as a porn actor/actress, perhaps you have seen me on the Captain stabbing series. Keeps then quiet.


I just tell them if they ask " how long you been driving for Uber?, I reply with "way too long". They laugh , they usually get it ( that I'm wanting to do something else ) and don't bother me after that.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Wow! You've pigeon holed me! Did I mention I've never had a date or kissed a woman? I'm so introverted I don't even use the internet. The mere thought of an online forum makes me wet myself.


Be happy it only makes you pee. It could be ALOT worse...


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Depends on my mood, I once pissed off two pax during the "interrogation", I told them that I'm an amateur porn film producer. They did not appreciate that. Often, as to how I respond depends on my mood, anymore I tell people I'm retired, when they comment on how young I look, I tell them I hit the lottery and do this to avoid sitting at home.

When they inquire about which I prefer, U/L, I tell them it's a race to the bottom, both are the same rotting peas in the same rotting pod.


----------



## Lucyatthewheel (May 11, 2019)

Make stuff up. (keep a straight face) I lost my viagra wholesale business in 2008. My wife died last year, and my dog was hit by a car the same day. My 4 year old daughter has cancer, and is dying. Next week I go for surgery to get a kidney transplant...


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> One time with a different rider that asked me what I did before driving for Lyft and Uber I said something generic like "a bunch of things" or "not much really" (I forget which) and the rider repeated it back to me as a way to express their disapproval...


If female, I may say I was a machinist that made sniper rifles for Barrett and Browning. Now I make 1-off customs for Henry. "Oh, I bet that is interesting" and usually shut up.

If male, then I retired from NASA's planetary orbital observation and calculations department. "Ever find something big is going to hit the Earth?" All tye time, a very near strike will happen under some random date and may strike off 600 km Southwest of Australia.

Another job description was "I dealt in body parts" and if prompted further I replied I was an FDA meat inspector.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

L


LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've had two riders who immediately upon getting into the car started asking questions and it continued for the whole ride. They were long rides to the airport so it was more of an issue than it would have been on a short ride. The conversation was not a back and forth. They didn't ask questions of me and then talk about themselves. Every single thing they said was a question which demanded an answer. One rider who did this with a guy who was clearly messing with me but I wouldn't give him the satisfaction of getting upset. The second was a woman who I think was just being herself. With her I did say I needed to concentrate a few times as I was navigating interchanges between highways as a way to say I couldn't talk right then but as soon as we came down the on ramp onto the next highway she would immediately ask if she could begin asking questions again.
> 
> I always try to be professional for my own satisfaction, and I also don't want to tell off a rider and have them call the company and complain. I think it's better to keep it light and be polite and just get through the ride and get onto the next ride.
> 
> ...


I don't mind telling my life story. I have a very interesting background and have accomplished much. Pax love to hear about my career outside of UBER which is a very fascinating and highly respected. I cherish the opportunity, but most of my pax, although often accomplished themselves, likely feel a bit underwhelmed by their own lives after hearing my story.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm fine with talkative/inquiring customers. They likely won't see you again so you can always just bullshit the questions you want to. I guess it helps that I like to talk, so the pax flapping the gums works for me. Passes the time better than dead silence or only jamming my music while they kill the phone (though as long as my music is jamming I'm good enough).

Especially helps during traffic since if they're asking you about your life story (that you can either be real with or completely BS depending on what's asked), you know they're not going to worry about dinging you for them being late or something stupid like that. Not that that matters, but less hassle either way. Some of the pax get to want to talk so much (especially drunk ones after the bar) that they will sit and talk to you in front of their house unless you nod them out of the car. Drunk people just want someone to talk to, they don't actually want to go home for another hour lol. Especially if it's a 30/40 year old dude with a wife texting him on the phone that only gets to go out once every 6 months. You'll hear his mouth the entire ride. "Mannnn my lady been texting me the whole time and I only get to do this like twice a yearrr mannnnn"

My problem really is that I'm the one that can ask too many questions sometimes as I sometimes like to start conversations and some of the pax say they're not used to a talkative Uber driver. Half of them usually end up saying "you're the most talkative/energetic Uber driver I've ever met". I guess it's because I usually end up matching their pace instead of just saying "I'm busy" or just giving silent treatment after first question.

I just haven't done a lot of driving lately for different reasons, but I'll have to again soon and well at least I know I'll be able to handle the flappy gum pax.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Every time this happens I almost always "accidentally" miss the exit or turn. Once it starts costing them money they will shut up.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Munsuta said:


> Every time this happens I almost always "accidentally" miss the exit or turn. Once it starts costing them money they will shut up.


It happens. But I try to avoid it.

I just get quiet and say I need to focus on the road right now.

Yes, I know you're saying you would intentionally "miss" a turn. I wouldn't do that. I consider it dishonest.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Just steer the conversation towards them. I like the what about you? response at the end of my answer this way it keeps them on their toes.

Although I notice people usually are really uninhibited in uber's more so Friday and Saturday for obvious reasons but even if I occasionally do drive during the week there's some really open people in my area. I mean I dont care you can tell me anything and I wont flinch I have a few stories myself but I've heard some shit in my driving


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> It happens. But I try to avoid it.
> 
> I just get quiet and say I need to focus on the road right now.
> 
> Yes, I know you're saying you would intentionally "miss" a turn. I wouldn't do that. I consider it dishonest.


Your such a stand up guy. IM not going to lie to someone's face about my life and IM not going to willingly talk about my business and give free information about myself. You don't ever know who your talking to or how that information can be used against you.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Munsuta said:


> Your such a stand up guy. IM not going to lie to someone's face about my life and IM not going to willingly talk about my business and give free information about myself. You don't ever know who your talking to or how that information can be used against you.


Being paranoid isn't a very good match for rideshare.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I usually start with 'my parole officer said this was an easy job' and then make stuff up.


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

911 Guy said:


> Pick a character and play it.


The fun part is you can change your character every ride!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

donurs said:


> The fun part is you can change your character every ride!


You can do that.

My life has been interesting and weird enough that I don't find the need to enhance it that way.


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

I suspect many people are digging for information so as to avoid ending up like us.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SoFlaDriver said:


> I suspect many people are digging for information so as to avoid ending up like us.


I think some of them are thinking about becoming drivers but I discourage them from that idea.


----------

